
Ask HN: What do you think could be improved about CS degree curriculum? - acalderaro
And what  types of courses or lessons would you introduce to help better prepare students for developing on teams within a more professional or collaborative environment?
======
taprun
I think the #1 thing would be to create software engineering departments.
There is a lot of pressure on CS departments to focus on software engineering,
when that is not the intent, desire or area of interest of many CS professors.

~~~
acalderaro
Interesting, so would this look like a more expansive take on a "coding
bootcamp?" Maybe combine the practical coding skills with some theory?

